# Deer Processing



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

For those who hunt in Okaloosa county or north Santa Rosa there is a great guy (Mike) that just started deer processing just north of Karick Lake. His business is Lane's Deer Processing # 537-8908 and # 546-1965 His address is 8130 Jordan Road, Baker, Florida 32531. Friends and family talked me into taking my deer to him and he is honest and down right heck of a nice guy!!! I've always used Lee's Meat Market in Milton but Mike's place is a 2 minute drive fer me! I had 153 LBS of meat (de-boned) processed and it cost me $162.00. I took it to him this past Thursday and got it back today. Right now he only does hamburger/cube steak/steak/patty sausage. He also just bought a jerky machine and it cuts jerky meat just right, I had about 30 LBS of that done. He also has an indoor skinning room and will skin your deer for $10.00 as long as you gut it in the woods. He has a full time job but his father helps around the shop also. His building has a nice walk in freezer and is very CLEAN! He is open to suggestions by all and strives to treat folks right...He was very insistant on my thoughts of his work and gave me a broke down itemized weight (bone/and de-boned) of my deer, which was GREAT! 

If you decide to use himI told him I was gonna put a plug in fer him on here so tell him where you saw it...Any ?'s just call him and if you don't speak to him leave a message and he'll call you back in a hurry!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason, I have a buddy that hunts up there in Escambia Farms and he was telling me about that guy just the other day! I wish he was a little closer to Pace....


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a lotta buds out there that hunt..er..atleast think and say they hunt deer and Ill let all of them know!



CurtyV


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Appreciate the heads up..Sounds like your old fashion, run of the mill good people. They are a rare breed these days.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

They dropped off a flier at the camper a couple of weeks ago. Looks pretty reasonable.


----------



## fishin daily (Oct 13, 2007)

ill give him a try i have 2 deer in a cooler wainting to be processed. what are the best times to drop it off


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just give him a call, someone is usually around week day or weekend....He, his dad, or mom-n-law oughta be there drop in or call...


----------



## 5 O'Clock Somewhere (Oct 10, 2007)

Jason, other than the jerky that you had made, what else did he process for you and was it good? Like you, I have always used Lee's for processing. I've got some that I need to have processed and if I take it somewhere and it gets messed up, my wife will not be happy with me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I got patty sausage, hamburger, and cube steak...The patty sausage taste like what you buy at the store w/ out the grease and is packed in regular sausage bags. He packs the hamburger in ziplock backs so it does'nt look like it came from a processor but it's clean. He prides himself on cleaning up the meat. As for the cube steak, I have not opened a pack yet but I think it'll be good. He uses all kinds of the hams for that and the cube steak might be in strips too he told me. I fried up some of my jerky meat from him the other day and it was just like chicken strips or steak strips...cooks fast and easy...


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

$162 PLUS $10 FOR SKINNING????

I hunt Michigan and Alabama, I only have the deer that I shoot in

Michigan processed, but I field dress drop of depending on how long I 

have (if possible I have them hung in the cooler for a week) but the ageing

does not cost any more, but only pay $65..$75 if I have it vacuumed sealed.

ARE YOU SURE IT IS NOT $62.???


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishinoversex (1/10/2008)*$162 PLUS $10 FOR SKINNING????
> I hunt Michigan and Alabama, I only have the deer that I shoot in
> Michigan processed, but I field dress drop of depending on how long I
> have (if possible I have them hung in the cooler for a week) but the ageing
> ...


Im sure Jason will answer this, however he said he took 150+ pounds of DEBONED meat and had it processed. That is about4 or 5deer's worth of meat.


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Exactly. Jason had said he shot 6 deer..That 's a great deal for 6 deer...

I personally do my own. I was raised on a small farm where we grew up doing stuff like that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, that was 6 deer +/- a couple......4 deer went 100+ lbs and a couple went 50 lbs....the 153 lbs was deboned weight and take home weight of meat and no I did not pay to have the deer skinned....He offers skinning for 10 a deer, which might be a good deal fer some.

I took about 5-6 shoulders and all my backstraps to Cajun Specialties downtown P'cola to have sausage and their specialty...stuffed backstrap:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

I miss read original post about amount of meat.

That is a good price


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

it does sound a little on the high side to me. I think I've gotten them done for about $1 a pound, but that included skinning, dressing, sausage links, and wrapping. it has been awhile though. Main thing is it seems high for not being sausage links.

However, its still cheap. 165 bucks for 6 deer, heck, that's the cheapest thing you have in those deer probably. I wouldn't bat an eye at that.

edit>> You know what, scratch that. I haven't had a deer processed in years, I've been doing it myself. So I have know ideal what hte going rate is other than being somewhere around a dollar a pound.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fla_scout (1/2/2008)*They dropped off a flier at the camper a couple of weeks ago. Looks pretty reasonable.


I picked up my last deer from Mike this evening....The flier he dropped off was the 1st price list, he said his price is lower then on that flier...

The deer on the hoof was 110 lbs. Meat to be de-boned was 31 lbs(hams- 10lb a piece, shoulders- 5.5 lbs a piece = 31 lbs), and it cost me $30.00. I got cube steak(7 lbs),sausage(8 lbs), and hamburger(6 lbs) fer a total of 21 lbs of de-boned processed meat. Hope this helps and if there are any more ?'s give him a hollar...he'll treat ya right.....


----------

